# EN: I know you are hating me



## koala123

Hello guys!

I really need your help..

"I know you are hating me"

"Je sais que tu détester moi"

what do you think about? I'm not sure on "détester"..

merci beaucoup!


----------



## SwissPete

Je sais que tu me détestes.


----------



## koala123

Merci SwissPete!!!


----------



## Keith Bradford

Avec aussi (dans l'utilisation du participe present _hat*ing*_) l'idée que c'est temporaire : _tu me détestes à présent (mais peut-être que ça changera demain)_.


----------



## chambers

Can we also apply what you said to the verb "to love" ?

Eg when somebody says : "I'm still loving you".

In this case, is it also temporary ? Because at times, we can hear this kind of sentence but I've always thought it was "bad" English.


----------



## The Prof

_I'm still hating you_ and_ I'm still loving you_ both sound totally wrong to me, even if it is temporary! I can't think of a context in English where I would use these verbs in this tense.

Edited:

Now I've thought about it, I can imagine using the tense to express how I feel about _things:_
-I'm loving this soup. Can I have some more after I've finished this?

But I still can't imagine using it for people.


----------



## chambers

If I understand you right, you use the form "to be loving sth" to express that food, for example, is "out of this world".

Hence, the famous Mc Donald's slogan : "I'm loving it" would be correct.

Have I well understood ?


----------



## bidule33

Je sais que tu me détestes.
Tu dois être en train de me maudire.


----------



## chambers

Si c'était si simple, je ne poserais même pas la question !
Mais, hélàs, il ne faut pas se fier aux apparences.

Tu dois être en train de me détester
= You must be hating me

I don't know if it's correct because of the explanation given by "the Prof".


----------



## The Prof

bidule33 said:


> Je sais que tu me détestes.
> Tu dois être en train de me maudire.


 
Et je traduirais ça comme:
_I know (that) you hate me._
_You must be cursing me._

Personnelement, je ne dirais jamais, ´I know you are hating me´ dans ce contexte!


----------



## The Prof

chambers said:


> Tu dois être en train de me détester
> = You must be hating me



Even in this context, I would still say:
-_You must hate me right now_.


----------



## froggyxv

bidule33 said:


> Je sais que tu me détestes.
> Tu dois être en train de me maudire.



I think that "être en train de" is the best way to give the sensation that the action is momentary...


----------



## Novanas

The usual difference given between the continuous tenses and the habitual tenses is that the continuous express an ongoing action:

I am going to work (now)  as opposed to 
I go to work every morning.

This is why verbs such as love and hate are not generally used in the continuous: because they do not express *actions*.  They express a state of mind, if you will, a condition.  Or consider Paul Simon's line: Hello, lamp-post, whatcha knowin'?"  This is unusual because know generally expresses a condition, not an action (and Simon only wanted a rhyme with "goin'").

This is why "You are hating me" or "I am loving you" would be rare and would depend on special circumstances.  McDonald's slogan, I think, can be justified.  But neither would I say, "You must be hating me." I'd still say, "You must hate me."


----------



## ladyk

Thing is, whether or not it seems correct or not, it appears that "I know you are hating me" is the sentence provided. So what to do with that? or maybe if Koala could give us more context?

I would venture and suggest:
_Je sais que tu me détestes à présent..._


----------



## The Prof

Yes, we need Koala to clarify this for us. As she is not English, I took the original English sentence to be an error, but if it is from an authentic source such as a text book, it would be helpful for us to know.


----------

